# Mini Jack Pump Plans



## Dmurphree (Feb 6, 2013)

Anybody know where I can find a set of  miniature "Lufkin" jack pump plans? Would love to build one to give to my uncle the oil guy.

Dru


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 6, 2013)

There was one done in Model Engineer some time back, Stuart models do/did one and I think on here possibly Brian Rupnow did one but it could have been George or Chuck.

Edit its amazing what you can find if you use the search button

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/building-pumpjack-8590/

J


----------



## Dmurphree (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the information, Jason!!!!!!! I will check those out.

Dru


----------

